# Pictures of inside trunk lid - Orient Blue 330Ci



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Can someone please post clear pictures of the inside of a factory Orient Blue 330Ci trunk lid?

My car was recently in a rear end collision. The body shop has painted the interior of my trunk lid and the area where the trunk lid meets the body with what looks like an Orient Blue color although it seems somewhat lighter, and is not finished, nor is it metallic.

I was wondering if this was correct, or are they trying to do a cheap job on me. I though the entire inside was metallic as well, but I just want to make sure. I told the body shop (a BMW dealer body shop) that I wanted the car to look factory when the work was complete, and there were a number of sloppy mistakes that they said they will fix -- this is just one that I need clarification on.

He showed me a silver 330I that has not had any work done, and the silver looked as if it might be unfinished and non metallic as well.

Thanks, in advance.

Modeboy


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

my topaz blue 330ci's inside trunk lid was painted topaz blue, it was metalic, but it didn't have a clear coat


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Check my picture. That doesn't look like Orient Blue to me -- and I don't think it's metallic. The car is back in the shop now, but that's the best pic I have of the work.

Modeboy


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

modeboy said:


> *Check my picture. That doesn't look like Orient Blue to me -- and I don't think it's metallic. The car is back in the shop now, but that's the best pic I have of the work.
> 
> Modeboy *


hard to tell from the picture, orient looks pretty different under different lighting and without a clearcoat i have no idea what it would look like especially under a flash.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's another pic of the inside of the trunk lid -- notice the screw is metallic, and the area around it is not. It also seems a bit lighter.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's another example. There was no flash with these pictures. I used a 500 watt shop halogen to illuminate imperfections.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I questioned my ti silver trunk lid and channels when I saw the car. It's just grey with no clear on it. Seemed odd but that's the way it is.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

modeboy said:


> *Can someone please post clear pictures of the inside of a factory Orient Blue 330Ci trunk lid?
> *


As someone mentioned, it's going to be very difficult to get pics that you can compare in an apples to apples sort of way, but not just form flash and lighting issues, but also how people ahve the white balance set on their digital cameras, jpeg compression artifacts and a host of other issues.

The best thing for you to do is to go to a BMW dealer (perhaps a different one) that has an Orient Blue coupe on the lot and look at it next to yours. If you can't find an Orient Blue coupe, look at another metalic paint coupe, or even an Orient Blue sedan.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

It is unfortunately most car companies practice to NO LONGER paint special mixtures such as metalics and clearcoats onto cars where the area is not visible ex. (inside trunk lid, engine bay etc.) . This is a cost cutting measure for the auto maker. even autos like my 1994 Volkswagen Jetta used to be painted full coats throughout the body


----------



## Richie (Jul 6, 2002)

That may be so in some cars (cost cutting) but why then is the bolt a full metallic coat if they were going to cut costs ?? :dunno:


----------

